# The End of the Road...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well everyone, I am out of here. Some circumstances have arisen on the forum that is forcing my hand to seek out another place to call home, most likely B-Headed. I am saddened to have to go in this manner, but I feel I have no choice. I have enjoyed posting with the majority of you and hopefully some of you can make your way over to say "Hi" or even stay on as a member and do some posting on a forum dedicated to Horror in it's myriad forms, music, TV, Lit and all around insanity. Anyone wanting to drop me a PM here had better do it today because after this I'm gone. 

I would like to send out special thanks to some of my dearest friends I have made here. You have indeed made it a great place to post:

Hella, Hauntiholik, Frighteners Entertainment, Johnny Thunder, Grapegrl, Bodybagging, Bodybagged, Doc Morbius, Teary Thunder, RAXL, Hiblagrande, Anachronism, Nefarious1, Pete, Pretty Ghoul, Da Weiner, Trishaanne, Ghostess, Scare FX, Hellrazor, Heresjohnny, Roadkill, Ed Wood Saucer...MIA Buds: Joyfuldead, Lilith, Omega, Sera and my lifelong partner in crime, Doug Spaulding.

If I left anyone out...call me on it, for it was not intentional.  I'm tired and I have been known to make mistakes in this frame of mind.

I know some of you are glad to see the back of me and I will say this for you...nah, it ain't worth my time or best retorts. 

Later troops! It's been fun, but now it's done. Kenneth "Sinister" King :xbones:


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well this sucks...............


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm new here, I'm just starting to get to know peeps. Sorry, you have to go before I got a chance to know ya...take care...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've not been a member of this forum for very long, but I'm sorry to see you're leaving... 

If you change your mind, this place will undoubtedly still be around.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey sin wow i dont know you but im going to miss your post- good luck with all that you do


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

A sad day at HauntForum. Best wishes Sinister.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, despite the fact we don't see eye to eye on how to operate this place, I am sorry to see you go. I do appreciate all the help you've contributed over the years here, whether you believe it or not. I wish you the best of luck out there and if you ever feel like stopping in to say "hello" from time to time, the door is always open here for you.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Sin!? Amigo? Don't be a stranger. Sorry to see you go - but if you must you must. Hope to see you again in this or another life. Enjoy amigo.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, sorry to see you go, Sin. I would've liked to know ye better.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't know what to say Sin.  All I can say is if u even need to get a opion on a story you can drop a line.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Well that just sux... I'm sorry to see you go Sin. Don't really know ya it sux to see ya go. Hope all goes well!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sin dont really know you but I will miss you posts and movie updates. Now I will have to go find all that minutia myself.

Will definitely miss all that edge:ninja:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Goodbye Ken. What can I say? You will be missed. It won't be the same around here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Later Sin, 
Your ball is just bouncing a different way that's all.
I Liked reading your posts here. so
What ever will be will be......


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats too bad Sin...now who will remind me i need to post in guess this movie. Take care in all ur endevors. GOOD LUCK


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. Sometimes things change. My best to ya amigo, I'll have to check out this new site your talking abount.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*No, no, no. Things have been busy (stressful and sad) in my life lately so I haven't been online....but what is going on? I do love this forum and one of the many things I love about it is you Ken (you make me laugh). I realize I have no idea what is going on but I do think I know you well enough to say you love this forum too, so why are you leaving? Please stay!!! Whatever is going on....fix it and stay!!!!*


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah ya'll bump knuckles ,hug or, break bones what ever ya have to do to make this right ....Ya'll hot at the moment but is it worth it in the long run? Good god no! If we all agreed with everything said by anyone we would all be sitting watching tv eating cheeto's thats not very interesting.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sin,Sin,Sin.....Things were never boring when you were around. We were never the best of friends, although we could have been. Sorry to see you go.
Take care.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I too was once furious at something Z-F did (hell I still am honestly) and I left this board for a LONG time, I'm sorry that you're leaving Sin, hopefully someday you'll return and post again.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't I see that your worst character flaw is procrastination?

I think you should quit the forum TOMMORROW.

You will be missed, Sin.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the well wishes, but this is something I have to do for now at least. I'm going to miss a good bunch of you...

Anyone can drop me a line, anytime at this addy: [email protected]

Pretty Ghoul, I am so sorry that this is coming at a low point in your life, but don't hesitate to send me an email. I promise (Like with the rest of you) I will write back.

And Clay, that means you too, little buddy. I want to keep up on how your writing is going. I will be more than happy to help out any way I can.

I'm outta here ya'll. Hope to see a whole bunch of you very soon in emails or another forum. Stay cool! Ken


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Well this comes a surprise, not a good one like a hot chick passed out in your bed, more like a pile of poo under your pillow. It sucks to see you go man, you still have my phone number?. Not one for long good byes, so Farewell...may the forces of evil become confused on the way to your house and with all due respect, good riddance.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

This is definitely a sad day. I wish you only the best in whatever you do especially with your writing endeavors. I enjoyed your polls and postings and even when you weren't posting that day or for a period of time, your presence was still felt here. I miss you already.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, the only other entertainer on the acting side of things I knew here is leavin'. Take your time man, then come back...we'll be waiting for ya.


----------

